# cleaning locked screen with acetone



## katfish (Jan 5, 2007)

ok i am having the same problem as here
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t9957.html

i just bought some acetone and poured some on the screen, i rubbed it in on both sides with a toothbrush. how long should it sit?


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

I am not at all familiar with the Speedball products. BUT.....if the emulsion you are trying to remove from the screen is like many/most emulsions, you can (in a "pinch") soak the screen in straight household chlorine laundry bleach. It's not good for your screens and will in time damage them, but it will soften the emulsion so that it can be blown out in the normal manner with a pressure washer. If you have emulsion remover on a screen, do NOT allow it to dry, as it will usually lock the emulsion into the screen and make a permanent stencil. Acetone will not remove the stencil (emulsion). It will remove the plastisol ink, but it is very "hot" and will also damage the screen.


----------



## katfish (Jan 5, 2007)

i have been putting a combo of soaking in bleach and acetone. it is almost fully lcean and the screen feels and looks ok


----------

